# LDM - bulk price or resonable price..



## trustyrusty (19/3/16)

Hi I bought a box of Coopers light dry malt LDM - thought it was I KG 'cause it same size box as BE2 etc... only 500 gram... $8.00...that would mean $16.00 for a I kg recipe... quite pricey .. I would think.. Is there anywhere online that sells at a reasonable price ....maybe less for bulk ...

Local HBS has #15 #20 at about $8.00 as well, can't remember the weight now..but think it was a KG... anyhow I would like to get a 5kg or 10kg stock LDM, ..postage is the killer sometimes... any ideas? Good price and good product...

Thanks


----------



## SBOB (19/3/16)

depends on your location

Brewman has
---Dry Malt Extract (DME)--- 
Light Dry Malt Extract (LDME) $9.95 
Light DME (20Kg Bag) $115.24


----------



## droid (19/3/16)

$15 for a 1kg bag at the LHBS...


----------



## earle (19/3/16)

Be wary of some of the bulk LDM especially if it seems like great value, even if its sold by a brew shop it may be confectionary grade instead of the higher quality brewing grade. I bought a 20kg bag a few years back for a bit over $100. Every beer I made with it tasted unpleasant.


----------



## Mardoo (19/3/16)

If you're in Victoria there might be a chance you could get in on the Bulk Buy and grab a sack of LDM. 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/90003-2016-vic-grain-bulk-buy/


----------



## Bribie G (19/3/16)

earle said:


> Be wary of some of the bulk LDM especially if it seems like great value, even if its sold by a brew shop it may be confectionary grade instead of the higher quality brewing grade. I bought a 20kg bag a few years back for a bit over $100. Every beer I made with it tasted unpleasant.


I've been on that hobby horse for years!
I doubt very much that Wattie Goodman Fielders set up big dried malt extract plants to produce masses of the stuff for grateful home brewers.

The stuff goes into Mars Bars, Arnott's Tiny Teddies, Milo, by the tonne. Who knows what temperature the original malt was mashed at .. and it probably wasn't brewing grade malt either.

On the other hand sources such as Coopers and Briess are made with the home brewer as customer.

Ed: in my short Extract career, every brew I made with the cheap stuff from the LHBS turned out with a savage Chill Haze.


----------



## Brewman_ (21/3/16)

Rest assured that my LDME and DDME is brewing grade product and from a reputable *Brewing* wholesaler. A reasonable price does not always mean a sub standard product, but it is something one should be aware of when shopping around.

Cheers Steve


----------

